# When to recharge humidifier disk?



## gunnermcgee (Aug 31, 2013)

After an almost 3 month battle to stabilize the humidity in my 50 count humidor, I have finally won and it is steady at 65% for over a week now, fully-stocked. I was my own worst enemy, and over saturated it by following incorrect seasoning and maintenance advice, as well as rushing the whole process. Thanks to the puff community for getting me on track, my sticks are perfect now!

I am currently using the humidifier disk supplied with the humidor. I understand there are better options, but this is what I have for the time being. I have not added any dist water for over 3 weeks now, and it seems bone-dry.

How do you determine when to charge the humidifier? When you see 1-2% below your optimum? And when I do recharge, do I charge it fully? How much increase in humidity should i expect on recharge?

I know all humidors will respond differently, and it is probably a lot of trial and error to get to know your own box, but any direction you guys can provide is appreciated!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey Chris! I usually refill my humidifier when I hit -4-5% my optimum (my humidors fluctuate +/- 3% all day). If you are having trouble with OVER humidifying it will help to use a PG solution when refilling as this solution will help regulate the release of humidity instead of seeing a huge boost in humidity with reg water. I typically see an initial hike in humidity of about 5% when refilling a foam based humidifier. Hope this helps


----------



## gunnermcgee (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks Kayla, I appreciate the quick reply and helpful info. Exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

No problem!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Kaylas advice will get you going but in the end Im going to offer you what pretty much every other member will. 
PG soultion will somewhat regulate 70% RH and if you are using the cheap humidifiers that comes with the humidor its about the best option.
If you want 65% get some Heartfelt beads so you can forget about it. Ive had them in several humidors since June and haven't done a single thing with them since, Still rock solid at 65%. I also have two pounds of them in a wineador thats been in operation for about a month now and its also rock solid at 65%. 

For a 50 count humidor the cost is minimal, I dont think its much more than a bottle of PG solution.


----------



## gunnermcgee (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks Rob! I am considering either the Heartfelt or Boveda. I need something a little more "set it and forget it"!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Either will do that. I was happy to get where I wanted and not have to keep looking at the hygrometer. Now its just a casual glance when I open one to grab a stick out.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Kitty Litter works as well :smoke2:


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

gunnermcgee said:


> Thanks Rob! I am considering either the Heartfelt or Boveda. I need something a little more "set it and forget it"!


I've used both the Boveda and Heartfelt beads. 1/2 pound of 65% beads has kept my 250 count humidor rock solid at 66%. It NEVER moves. I can open the box, move some cigars around, etc and the humidity level will drop to 60% or so.....I close the lid and within an hour it has re-stabilized at 66%. The Boveda packs work ok but are a little harder to recharge and don't recover as quickly. Boveda packs are wonderful for portable units however, no mess whatsoever.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

PG solution is garbage. don't use it.


----------

